# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono >  پروژه mono چیست؟

## titbasoft

Mono provides the necessary software to develop and run *.NET* client and server applications on *Linux*, *Solaris*, *Mac OS X*, *Windows*, and *Unix*.  Sponsored by Novell (_http://www.novell.com_), the Mono open source project has an active and enthusiastic contributing community and is positioned to become the leading choice for development of Linux applications.  Frequently Asked Questions Contacting the Mono Team Bug reportingMono allows your existing binaries to run on Linux with copy-deployment

----------


## titbasoft

Screenshots

----------


## tux-world

این امکان هستش که تو مونو برنامه هم نوشت ؟
شنیدم ابزار قویتری نسبت به مونو وجود داره درسته ؟

----------


## titbasoft

تا اونجایی که من میدونم تنها IDE ی مونو mono develop هست که اسکرین شاتش رو روی مک توی تصویر قبلی می بینید:
www.monodevelop.com

----------


## حامد مصافی

> این امکان هستش که تو مونو برنامه هم نوشت ؟
> شنیدم ابزار قویتری نسبت به مونو وجود داره درسته ؟



سلام
خب دوست عزیزم مونو برای برنامه نویسی طراحی شده منظورتون چیه که میشه برنامه نوشت؟
در هر صورت شما با نصب دپندنسی های develop و همچنین محیط monodevelop می تونید به برنامه نویسی با این تکنولوژی و سینتکس مورد علاقه خودتون بپردازید

اما در مورد ابزار های قویتر باز هم سوال مبهم پرسیدید.
منظورتون ابزار های قویتر در مورد دات نت در لینوکس هست یا ابزار های قویتر برنامه نویسی تحت گنو/لینوکس؟؟
در مورد اول باید به عرض برسونم که پروژه هایی مانند gnu.net به تدریج محو شدند و مونو در حال حاضر تنها شبیه ساز دات نت هست که با پشتیبانی از سینتکس های فراوان در حال نفس کشیدنه!
اما در مورد قوی بودن در میان ابزار های برنامه نویسی تحت لینوکس باید بگم که مونو هرگز به عنوان یک تکنولوژی توسع نرم افزار تحت سیستم عامل های گنو/لینوکس جایگاه آنچنانی نداشته.
و فقط به برنامه نویسان دات نت که قصد فراگیری یک زبان تحت لینوکس رو دارند توصیه میشه.

----------


## tux-world

سلام منظورم این بود که میشه تو محیطش برنامه نویسی کرد یا نه که جواب رو دادین .
منظور دیگم این بود که اگه بخواییم با خود دات نت تو لینوکس برنامه نویسی کنیم چی کار باید کرد ( بدون استفاده از مونو که میگین شبیه ساز هستش )
دات نت تو لینوکس تا چه حد از اهمیت برخوردار هستش ؟ چقدر روش کار شده ؟ چقدر طرفدار داره ؟ چه قدر محبوبه و غیره 
و اینکه زیانهای برنامه نویسی دات نت تو لینوکس کودومن ؟

----------


## حامد مصافی

سلام
خود دات نت یا محیط توسعه اون یا برنامه های نوشته شده با اون رو نمیشه روی گنو/لینوکس اجرا کرد!
غیر از مونو شبیه ساز هایی مثل gnu.net هم وجود دارند که همونطوری که گفتم در حال حاضر فقط مونو مورد توجه هست.
قبلاً هم گفتم دات نت در گنو/لینوکس اهمیت چندانی نداره!
در مورد زبان های دات نت تحت لینوکس هم می تونید لینک زیر رو ببینید
سینتکس هایی که مونو پشتیبانی می کند

----------


## CodeMasterX

یه سوال.
شاید من بی دقتی کردم و جواب رو نگرفتم،ولی میخواستم بدونم پروژه مونو از تمام کلاس های دات نت فریم ورک پشتیبانی میکنه ؟ یعنی از همون کلاس ها استفاده میکنه یا خودش چیزهایی جدیدی رو ساخته و به کاربر میده ؟
چون من خودم هنوز فرصت تست مونو روی لینوکس رو پیدا نکردم.

----------


## حامد مصافی

نخیر مونو خود فریم ورک رو به اجرا در میاره
در حال حاضر نسخه 1.1 پشتیبانی میشه

----------


## tux-world

چرا دات نت تو لینوکس از اهمیت زیادی برخوردار نیست برام عجیبه

----------


## Milad

برای اینه که در سیستم های *nix چندان علاقه ای به این چیزی که  micro$oft داره ندارند !

----------


## miracle

*اگه بخواهیم برنامه ای که با Net.  در ویندوز نوشته شده رو به سیستم عامل موبایل منتقل کنیم باید از  mono استفاده کنیم؟ممنون میشم یکم اطلاعات در این مورد در اختیارم قرار بدین*

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

> میخواستم بدونم پروژه مونو از تمام کلاس های دات نت فریم ورک پشتیبانی میکنه ؟ یعنی از همون کلاس ها استفاده میکنه یا خودش چیزهایی جدیدی رو ساخته و به کاربر میده ؟


کلاسهای FCL که توسط mono پیاده سازی شده اند رو می تونید از اینجا ببینید.




> برای اینه که در سیستم های *nix چندان علاقه ای به این چیزی که  micro$oft داره ندارند !


لطفا بحث رو به بی راهه نکشونید.




> *اگه بخواهیم برنامه ای که با Net.  در ویندوز نوشته شده رو به سیستم عامل موبایل منتقل کنیم باید از  mono استفاده کنیم؟*


منظورتون چه سیستم عاملی هست؟ اگر منظورتون Windows CE و یا Windows Mobile هست که نه، به Mono نیازی نیست و سوالتون هم به این قسمت مربوط نمی شه، می تونید از بخش مربوطه استفاده کنید.
اگر هم منظورتون سیستم عاملهای مبتنی بر لینوکس هست که برای Handheld Device ها استفاده میشه، فکر نکنم مونو محیطی برای این مورد داشته باشه.

----------


## miracle

*سوال من اینه اگه بخواهیم برنامه ای که با Net. در ویندوز نوشته شده رو به سیستم عامل 
1-linux
2-unix
3-apple
4-mobileموبایل منتقل کنیم 
باید چه کار کنیم
 لینوکس . یونیکس که معلومه با mono  میشه  فقط موبایل رو نمی دونم، استاد هم  راجع به موبایل به چیز دیگه ای اشاره نکرد..گفتم شاید چون اونا با mono  انجام میشه موبایل هم...*

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

موارد 1 تا 3 همه با استفاده از مونو قابل انجامه، اما مورد آخر با استفاده از مونو قابل پیاده سازی نیست، برنامه نویسی برای Compact .NET Framework رو شاید مونو ساپورت کنه، اما باز هم نمی تونی یه برنامه ای طراحی کنی که هم روی PC اجرا بشه و هم روی موبایل، اون هم با یه اینترفیس

----------


## reza.palang

همون طور که میدونید ماکروسافت سورس Net. رو آزاد کرده. تحت یه لیسانس خاص که اجازه استفاده از کد رو میده ولی نباید کد رو عینا کپی کرد. راستش اسم این لیسانس رو یادم نمیاد.
حالا این چطوری باید تفسیر بشه، نمیدونم؟؟؟



> یعنی از همون کلاس ها استفاده میکنه یا خودش چیزهایی جدیدی رو ساخته و به کاربر میده ؟





> ... مونو خود فریم ورک رو به اجرا در میاره

----------


## H_T_O_A

اشکال ازمنه ولی
ما آخرش نفهمیدیم میشه تو لینوکس با C#‎.Net و PHP و دلفی برنامه بنویسیم یا نه
راه حلی نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حامد مصافی

اگر بخوای با C#‎.NET برنامه بنویسی می تونی از مونو استفاده کنی.
برای دلفی باید بری سراغ کاسلیکس که البته توسعه اون متوقف شده.
PHP هم که پرسیدن نداره! مهد PHP سیستم های مبتنی بر یونیکس (مخصوصاٌ گنو/لینوکس) هستند.

----------


## reza.palang

لیسانسی که ماکروسافت تحت اون کد های Net. رو ازاد کرده Shared Source هست.
حالا یه سوال
آیا این حقیقت داره برنامه هایی که با Net. نوشته میشه بدون کامپایل مجدد توی ویندوز و لینوکس اجرا میشه؟
خب با پسوند های فایل خا مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟

----------


## Milad

> لیسانسی که ماکروسافت تحت اون کد های Net. رو ازاد کرده Shared Source هست.
> حالا یه سوال
> آیا این حقیقت داره برنامه هایی که با Net. نوشته میشه بدون کامپایل مجدد توی ویندوز و لینوکس اجرا میشه؟
> خب با پسوند های فایل خا مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟


دروغه ! به احتمال ۹۰٪
 باینری لینوکس زمین تا هوا با باینری ویندوز فرق می کنه !!!

می تونید با python برنامه بنویسید بچه به این ماه ای !!!!

----------


## حامد مصافی

> آیا این حقیقت داره برنامه هایی که با Net. نوشته میشه بدون کامپایل مجدد توی ویندوز و لینوکس اجرا میشه؟


این موضوع حقیقت نداره.
خروجی دات نت درنهایت یک فایل PE ویندوز است.

----------


## Inprise

> آیا این حقیقت داره برنامه هایی که با Net. نوشته میشه بدون کامپایل مجدد توی ویندوز و لینوکس اجرا میشه؟


بله . هر برنامه ای بر اساس دات نت بدون نیاز به کامپایل مجدد مادامیکه در محدودهء مورد حمایت مونو باشه توسط مونو اجرا میشه . یعنی میتونی برنامه های دات نت ات رو تا وقتیکه در محدوده حمایت مونو هستند روی هر پلت فرمی که مونو ارائه میکنه اجرا کنی . نه تنها این ، که حتی میتونی باینری های مونو رو هم بدون کامپایل مجدد روی ویندوز اجرا کنی . راهنمای مونو رو بخون .




> خروجی دات نت درنهایت یک فایل PE ویندوز است


خروجیهای دات نت PE32/PE64 هستن اما معنی اش این نیست که مونو نمیتونه اونها رو اجرا کنه . مونو غیر از یک کامپایلر ، یک محیط زمان اجرا هم داره که ترجمه IL و اجرا باینری رو انجام میده ؛ البته در نهایت این باینری لینوکس هست که اجرا میشه نه Windows Executable اما بهر حال بدون نیاز به کامپایل مجدد برای مونو . راهنمای مونو رو ببین .

----------


## Milad

> بله . هر برنامه ای بر اساس دات نت بدون نیاز به کامپایل مجدد مادامیکه در محدودهء مورد حمایت مونو باشه توسط مونو اجرا میشه . یعنی میتونی برنامه های دات نت ات رو تا وقتیکه در محدوده حمایت مونو هستند روی هر پلت فرمی که مونو ارائه میکنه اجرا کنی . نه تنها این ، که حتی میتونی باینری های مونو رو هم بدون کامپایل مجدد روی ویندوز اجرا کنی . راهنمای مونو رو بخون .
> 
> 
> 
> خروجیهای دات نت PE32/PE64 هستن اما معنی اش این نیست که مونو نمیتونه اونها رو اجرا کنه . مونو غیر از یک کامپایلر ، یک محیط زمان اجرا هم داره که ترجمه IL و اجرا باینری رو انجام میده ؛ البته در نهایت این باینری لینوکس هست که اجرا میشه نه Windows Executable اما بهر حال بدون نیاز به کامپایل مجدد برای مونو . راهنمای مونو رو ببین .


اگر منظورت به این گفته است :
Yes, Mono is binary compatible with Windows. Which means that you can run binaries produced by .NET compilers from Microsoft and other vendors.
http://www.mono-project.com/FAQ:_Technical
منظورشون نسخه تحت ویندوزی بوده یعنی وقتی باینری windows درست بشه می شه با فریم ورک .NET هم اجراش کرد

----------


## Milad

> اگر منظورت به این گفته است :
> Yes, Mono is binary compatible with Windows. Which means that you can run binaries produced by .NET compilers from Microsoft and other vendors.
> http://www.mono-project.com/FAQ:_Technical
> منظورشون نسخه تحت ویندوزی بوده یعنی وقتی باینری windows درست بشه می شه با فریم ورک .NET هم اجراش کرد


مثل اینکه می شه !!!
http://www.linux.com/articles/53582

جلالخالق !!!!

----------


## Inprise

بله همونطور که گفتم تا وقتی مونو از اسمبلی های مورد استفاده حمایت کنه باینری-اجرائی قابل انتقال هست . من حتی چند تا از نمونه برنامه های همراه دلفی دات نت رو بسادگی روی لینوکس اجرا کردم . کافی بود که اسمبلی های بورلند _ که جزو بستهء استاندارد دات نت نیستن _ هم کنار خود برنامه به لینوکس منتقل بشن ، و قاعدتا بالعکس

----------


## bm581102

آیا برنامه های منو با زبان فارسی مشکل ندارن ؟

----------


## hamid206

دوستان[/url] یک خبر خوش برای شما دارم تا دو هفته اینده یک مقاله کامل در مورد مونو تو سایتم www.gtk.ir قرار می دم که از سیر تا پیاز مونو رو توش توضیح دادم الان در دست ویرایش هست مطمئن هستم با ارائه اون مقاله تمامی سوالات دوستان در مورد مونو جواب داده میشه فقط امیدوارم اینطوری برداشت نکنید که دارم تبلیغ سایتم رو می کنم که به هیچ وجه این نیست ...

----------


## hamid206

اقا[/url] دو مقاله فعلا در مورد مونو نوشتم که فکر کنم برای بعضی ها جالب باشه www.gtk.ir...

----------


## Milad

به من ربطی نداره ها !!!
ولی اپن سورس بازها معمولا خودشون رو در سطح تبلیغات پایین نمیارند !

اون هم  در سطح یانگوم !!!! 

موفق باشی

----------


## matrix_h85

فرض کنید که یه نرم افزاری روی سیتمای یه شرکت نصب شده data base شم روی به sql serverکه روی سرور ما نصب شده اتچ شده ... همه چیز بر وقف مراد که مدیر تصمیم میگیره سرور لینوکسی بشه ... حالا میخوام بدونم که من به واسطه ی مونو میتونم هر نرم افزار تحت ویندوزی رو رو ی لینوکس نصب کنم ... تو مثال بالا آیا میشه sql server رو مثلا نصب کرد؟ یا نه اصلا هر نرم افزار وندوزی که با net . نوشته نشده باشه ... فرض کنید photo shop یا اصلا یه نرم افزار مالی که من با vb 6 نوشته باشم!!!! ینی میشه؟؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## Milad

خب سرور که  Database ات هست رو بزار روی Windows !
حالا سرور رو عوض نکنید 
بعد دیگه اینجا بحث .net هست نه vb6 
vb6 هم می شه اجرا کرد اونجا, ولی به درد کار واقعی نمی خوره به نظر من !

----------


## reza.palang

> اقا[/url] دو مقاله فعلا در مورد مونو نوشتم که فکر کنم برای بعضی ها جالب باشه www.gtk.ir...


مطمئن هستی این ها رو خودت نوشتی؟ 
بهتر بود مینوشتی که "این مطالب رو ترجمه کردم."
به نظرم اینها FAQهای www.mono-project.com هست.

یه جایی هم دیدم که Passport  رو پسورد ترجمه کردی.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
کار جالبی کردی . خسته نباشی

----------


## matrix_h85

فکر نمی کنم اینجا ینی این سایت جای جدل باشه ... واسه همین لطفا فقط به سوال جواب بدین به جای ... سوال من واضحه می خوام بدونم هر نرم افزاری که ما تحت ویندوز نصب می کنیم رو میشه به واسطه ی مونو تو لینوکس هم نصب کنیم ... تاکید میکنم که هر نرم افزاری... لطفا کسانی که واقعا می دونن جواب بدن.. ممنون

----------


## reza.palang

> فکر نمی کنم اینجا ینی این سایت جای جدل باشه ... واسه همین لطفا فقط به سوال جواب بدین به جای ... سوال من واضحه می خوام بدونم هر نرم افزاری که ما تحت ویندوز نصب می کنیم رو میشه به واسطه ی مونو تو لینوکس هم نصب کنیم ... تاکید میکنم که هر نرم افزاری... لطفا کسانی که واقعا می دونن جواب بدن.. ممنون


کدوم جدل؟ ((:
این تاپیک مال مونو هست نه فقط سوال شما.
پروژه مونو فقط برای اجرایه کدهای Net. هست. نه چیز دایگه ای. نه فتوشاپ نه برنامه های VB6 فقط net. .
اونها رو میتونید با wine نسب کنید که ربطی به این تاپیک نداره.
قبل از سوال لطفا جستجو. FAQ های خود مونو این سوالات شما رو جواب میده

----------


## matrix_h85

شما بهتر می دونید که اگر نرم افزاری با دات نت نوشته بشه و نیاز به دیتا بیس داشته باشه بهترین گزینه برای دیتا بیس sql servere ... حالا اگه مونو دنبال ورود دات نت به لینوکس به نظرتون تکلیف دیتا بیسش چی میشه ؟  ینی دیگه باید با ابزار دیگه ای کار دیتا یی انجام داد ؟

----------


## reza.palang

شما میخوای( SQL server رو بوسیله مونو توی لینوکس) نسب کنی یه میخوای بدونی که (مونو با SQL server مستونه ارتباط داشته باشه یا نه) ؟؟؟؟
اینا با هم خیلی فرق داره.
در مورد اول که گفته شد. نه نمیشه.
در مورد دوم باید بگم که امکانش هست. (http://www.mono-project.com/SQLClient)
احتمالا فقط در محیط ویندوز ممکنه (اینو درست نمیدونم). 





> شما بهتر می دونید که اگر نرم افزاری با دات نت نوشته بشه و نیاز به دیتا بیس داشته باشه بهترین گزینه برای دیتا بیس sql servere ... حالا اگه مونو دنبال ورود دات نت به لینوکس به نظرتون تکلیف دیتا بیسش چی میشه ؟ ینی دیگه باید با ابزار دیگه ای کار دیتا یی انجام داد ؟


http://www.mono-project.com/Database_Access
با Net. بهترین گزینه sQL server هست. اما با مونو کدوم گزینه هست. مونو برای استفاده از قدرت Net. توی محیطهای دیگه هست. پس خودشو با هر محیطی وفق میده

----------


## Milad

من دارم می گم که !
خب چه دلیلی داره همه برنامه هاتون رو برید روی linux !
یک سکوی ویندوزی داشته باشید و روش SQLServer نصب کنید
و  دیتا های برنامه ها رو از اون سرور بگیرید

----------


## reza.palang

> من دارم می گم که !
> خب چه دلیلی داره همه برنامه هاتون رو برید روی linux !
> یک سکوی ویندوزی داشته باشید و روش SQLServer نصب کنید
> و  دیتا های برنامه ها رو از اون سرور بگیرید


خدا خیرت بده.
--------------------------------
چه دلیلی داره که از تمام برنامه های ویندوزی استفاده بشه تو لینوکس؟؟؟

----------


## hamid206

نظرتون در مورد #GTK چیه همون سینتکس های #C هست و در کنارش از GTK+ برا ساخت اینترفیس داره استفاده می کنه یه نگاه به لینک زیر بندازید من که انتخابم همین #GTK هست 
http://www.gtk.ir/index.php?option=c...id=37&Itemid=1

----------


## Folaani

آیا هیچ انحصاری روی دات نت وجود ندارد؟
یعنی میتوان براحتی برنامهء دات نت روی لینوکس نوشت و اجرا کرد و حتی یک وب سرور کاملا آزاد که سرویس دات نت ارایه میدهد راه انداخت؟
آیا قابلیت دست بردن در این Framework و اصلاح و تغییر و حذف و اضافه در آن وجود دارد؟

----------


## anubis_ir

دیتا پروایدر مربوط به ADO.NET برای مای اس کیوال ،‌ اوراکل و غیره (خیلی از بانک‌های اطلاعاتی دیگر) موجود است. بنابراین دات نت محدود به اس کیوال سرور نیست. 
برای مثال:
http://dev.mysql.com/tech-resources/articles/dotnet/

----------


## dehghanimeh

با سلام
من مونو رو از طریق سورس روی فدورا 7 که روی vmware به صورت مجازی نصب بود
نصب کردم .
اولا اینکه زمان کامپایل و نصب اون یه چیزی حدود 4 ساعت طول کشید
دوما به نظر من فقط میتونه 90 درصد برنامه ها رو اجرا کنه
ثالثا از سرعت اجرای  پایینی بر خوردار است
البته من سیستم پایینی ندارم
core 2
1 G ram

----------


## mostafa_C

سلام.
می بخشید که این سوال رو اینجا می پرسم. ولی چون دیدم اسمی ازش اینجا اومده، گفتم شاید جای خوبی باشه.
این نرم افزار *VMware Workstation* چیه و به چه دردی می خوره؟
برای برنامه نویسیه؟
من وقتی می خواستم نصبش کنم توی راهنما نوشته بود سیستم عامل مجازی..
ولی فکر کنم فقط یه درایو مجازی می سازه...
قضیه اش  چیه؟

----------


## mostafa_C

یعنی کسی نیست که جواب بده؟  :متعجب:

----------


## sahmah65

> یعنی کسی نیست که جواب بده؟


این نرم افزار یه کامپیوتر(ماشین) مجازی میسازه که به کمک اون به راحتی می تونید بدون 
restart کردن از محیط یه سیستم عامل به دیگری بروید مثلاً از ویندوز به لینوکس یا مثلا فرض کنید می خواهید ویستا رو تجربه کنید اما امکانات سخت افزاری اش رو ندارید در این حالت با استفاده از یه همچین نرم افزارهایی به را حتی می تونید به هدفتون برسید.

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

آیا کسی کد asp(#c).net دات نت 3.5 یا حتی 2 را که در ویندوز نوشته است را اجرا کرده است؟
با فرض اینکه پایگاه داده را در اینترنت بگزاریم می شود با خیال راحت در مونو برنامه نوشت؟

----------


## kiuhnmgtrdcv

بنظر من *برنامه های سیستمی* که بخواهیم  با .net   بنویسیم بعد با mono توی سیستم عامل های متنوع اجرا کنیم امکان پذیر نیست بهتر نیست تو اینجور مواقع از جاوا استفاده کنیم که امکان اجرای برنامه های کاربردی توی همه ی پلتفرم ها میده استفاده کنیم؟
من یه سوالی هم دارم  برنامه های سیستمی linux ، mac ، unix با چه زبان هایی مینویسند ؟

----------


## حامد مصافی

در Linux و Unix اکثراً از c یا ++c استفاده می شود.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

بله، انجام شده است. اینجا را ببینید.



> آیا کسی کد asp(#c).net دات نت 3.5 یا حتی 2 را که در ویندوز نوشته است را اجرا کرده است؟
> با فرض اینکه پایگاه داده را در اینترنت بگزاریم می شود با خیال راحت در مونو برنامه نوشت؟

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> بله، انجام شده است. اینجا را ببینید.


سلام استاد.
با اینکه این پستم برای ترم پیش بود،ولی خیلی ممنون که جواب دادید.
استاد با برنامه wine توی لینوکس کار کرده اید؟آیا میشود با اطمینان برنامه یمان را نوشت و توی لینوکس اجرا کرد؟

----------


## حامد مصافی

> سلام استاد.
> با اینکه این پستم برای ترم پیش بود،ولی خیلی ممنون که جواب دادید.
> استاد با برنامه wine توی لینوکس کار کرده اید؟آیا میشود با اطمینان برنامه یمان را نوشت و توی لینوکس اجرا کرد؟


سلام
نرم افزار wine توانایی اجرای برنامه های ویندوز را در لینوکس دارد، اما نه همه آنها را. در صورتی که نرم افزاری فقط از توابع API ویندوز استفاده کرده باشد اجرای آن بوسیله wine امکان پذیر است اما نمی توانید برنامه تان را با اطمینان از اجرا شدن روی لینوکس بنویسید.
ضمناً، هرچند پست شما مربوط به ترم پیش بوده اما به عرض میرسانم من وب سایت های نوشته شده با .NET 2.0 را روی لینوکس اجرا کرده ام.

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> سلام
> ضمناً، هرچند پست شما مربوط به ترم پیش بوده اما به عرض میرسانم من وب سایت های نوشته شده با .NET 2.0 را روی لینوکس اجرا کرده ام.


میشود یکم یشتر توضیح بدهید؟
من مونو را پیشن دانلود کرده بودم،آیا برای اینکه برنامه در لینوکس اجرا بشود،باید آنرا در مونو بنویسیم؟و اینکه با توجه به تجربه ی شما مونو با چه نسخه های دات نت سازگاری خوبی دارد  و با چه خصوصیت های دات نت اصولا مشکل دارد؟

با سپاس

----------


## حامد مصافی

> من مونو را پیشن دانلود کرده بودم،آیا برای اینکه برنامه در لینوکس اجرا بشود،باید آنرا در مونو بنویسیم؟و اینکه با توجه به تجربه ی شما مونو با چه نسخه های دات نت سازگاری خوبی دارد و با چه خصوصیت های دات نت اصولا مشکل دارد؟


-خیر، می توانید برنامه هایی را که قبلاً در ویندوز نوشته اید در سایر سیستم عامل ها با مونو اجرا کنید.
- من نسخه 2 را اخیراً نصب کرده ام و تجربه چندانی با این نسخه ندارم اما نسخه های پیشین با راست به چپ مشکلاتی داشتند (هرچند خود دات نت هم با این مسئله خرده مشکلاتی دارد)!
نسخه های 1.1 و 2.0 در مونو پشتیبانی می شوند.

----------


## mosiera98

اقايون ببخشيد من يه برنامه نوشتم توي دات نت 2 و از يه سري کلاسهاي دات نت فريمورک استفاده کردم مثلا .net remoting ولي ميخام اين برنامه رو روي کامپيوترهاي  تين کلاينت که يک ويندوز Embeded دارند و 512 مگابايت بيشتر فضا ندارند و دات نت فريمورک رو نميتونم کاملا نصب کنم چون تنها 100 مگابايت فضا دارم 

ميخاستم ببينم ايا ميشه با مونو يا يه ابزاري دات نت فريمورک رو نصب نکرد يا فقط اون کلاسهايي که من استفاده کردم رو نصب کنه

ممنون ميشم اگه راهنماييم کنين

----------


## Rubik360

> اقايون ببخشيد من يه برنامه نوشتم توي دات نت 2 و از يه سري کلاسهاي دات نت فريمورک استفاده کردم مثلا .net remoting ولي ميخام اين برنامه رو روي کامپيوترهاي  تين کلاينت که يک ويندوز Embeded دارند و 512 مگابايت بيشتر فضا ندارند و دات نت فريمورک رو نميتونم کاملا نصب کنم چون تنها 100 مگابايت فضا دارم 
> 
> ميخاستم ببينم ايا ميشه با مونو يا يه ابزاري دات نت فريمورک رو نصب نکرد يا فقط اون کلاسهايي که من استفاده کردم رو نصب کنه
> 
> ممنون ميشم اگه راهنماييم کنين


گفتم شاید این بدردتون بخورهhttp://www.go-mono.com/mono-downloads/download.html

----------


## FastCode

> شما میخوای( SQL server رو بوسیله مونو توی لینوکس) نسب کنی یه میخوای بدونی که (مونو با SQL server مستونه ارتباط داشته باشه یا نه) ؟؟؟؟
> اینا با هم خیلی فرق داره.
> در مورد اول که گفته شد. نه نمیشه.
> در مورد دوم باید بگم که امکانش هست. (http://www.mono-project.com/SQLClient)
> احتمالا فقط در محیط ویندوز ممکنه (اینو درست نمیدونم).


مونو در همه محیطها میتونه به همه دیتابیسها متصل بشه


در ضمن خطاب به اون دوستی که گفتن سرعت اجرا پایینه:
سرعت اجرا بخاطر ماشین مجازی پایینه.
مونو همیشه سریعتر بوده و هست.
و با استفاده از llvm و کامپایل باینری سریعتر هم میشه.که کاملاً محسوسه

----------

